# Programm zum Erstellen von Iso-Grafiken gesucht



## BLiSS (26. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

Ich bastel gerade mit einem Freund an einem PC-Spiel im isometrischen style.
Da das Erstellen von iso-Grafiken doch recht mühsam in normalen grafikprogrammen ist, wollte ich mal fragen, ob jemand ein grafikprogramm speziell für spiele-isografiken kennt (also für Linien im 26,56 anstatt 30 grad winkel für gerade verläufe)

Wäre es vielleicht ratsam die Grafiken als Vektor zu erstellen (inkscape) und diese dann einfach von der Engine rendern zu lassen oder die Grafiken vorrendern?

ideen und tipps sind willkommen 

Danke,
bliss


----------



## CPoly (26. Oktober 2011)

Da du schon Inkscape erwähnst, du kannst dort ein Grid mit beliebigen Winkeln erstellen.

Edit: Und ich würde die Grafiken vor rendern. Denn in der Regel sind die im Spiel doch immer exakt gleich groß.

Edit2: Ja, die Schatten sind falsch :-D


----------



## BLiSS (26. Oktober 2011)

PERFEKT! Vielen Dank. InkScape kann echt alles 
Es ist ein Java Programm und svgs kann man mit dem Apache Batik Framwork rendern, wenn das via OpenGL klappt vielleicht sogar in echtzeit, ansonsten werden halt erst bitmaps generiert und gecached... der Vorteil wäre, dass man für die jew. Auflösung immer die optimale größe hätte...

mal schauen 

achso stufenloses zoomen wäre evtl dann auch drin


----------

